# Hausautomatisierung planen und realisieren



## ronnystritzke (2 Juni 2014)

Hallo bin neu hier im Forum und habe schon ein paar Themen zwecks Hausautomatisierung, Schrankbau usw. gelesen. Bin gelernter Elektroniker und auch in dem Beruf tätig. Zur Zeit bin ich dabei ein Haus mit einem Architekten zu planen, ist fast durch und möchte in 2 Jahren anfangen zu bauen. In diesem Haus möchte ich dann auch vieles automatisieren wie z.B. automatische Bewässerung über eine Brunnenpumpe, Alarmanlage, Rollosteuerung und eventuell die Heizung.

Habe mir erstmal ein Schaltschrank in der Dimension 2000 x 600 x 600 gesichert, allerdings ist dieser ohne Montageplatte, diese muss ich noch irgendwo organisieren.

Es scheint so als wäre es immer häufiger der Fall das die Häuser automatisiert werden, gibt es von den Leuten die sowas realisiert haben Fotos wo man sich die Schränke und Panels mal anschauen kann, Möchte ein Bedienpanel im Flur und eines im Schaltschrank im Anbau haben wo der Schrank steht.
Sehr interessant waren die Bilder von dem User emilio20...


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ronny Stritzke


----------



## BlueDogi (2 Juni 2014)

Grüß dich,
mit welcher Steuerung wilst du das machen? Und welchen Panels, weil die dinger kosten schon eine Stange Geld und da stählt sich mir die Frage ob es nicht günstiger für dich ist mit einem System zu Arbeiten was dafür ausgelegt ist. z.B. von contronics das System HomeMatic. Weiterer Vorteil die müssten diereckt noch eine APP mitliefer Und wenn du mehr aufs selbsmachen abfährst gibt es noch die Welt der Mikrocontroller und ein Platinen PCs wie z.B. Arduino oder raspberry pi. Bei mir zu Hause habe ich ein Zimmer Automatisiert sprich Rolladen zeitgesteuert fahren, Licht an/aus, Eine LED-Strippe mit RGB-LEDs die mit verschiedenen Programmen Laufen kann. Dann habe ich noch einen Bewegungsmelder im Zimmer als zusetzlichen sensor um das licht zu steuern. 

Die gesamte Steuerung habe ich in einem Alten PC Gehäuse gebaut. Zur Steuerung benutzte ich einen Arduino. 

Schöne Grüße
Blue Dogi


----------



## ronnystritzke (2 Juni 2014)

dachte da an Siemens, welche CPU weiß ich noch nicht, müsste mir auch erstmal ein Plan dann machen, es werden ja bestimmt eine Menge Eingänge, wenn man überlegt die Alarmanlage zu programmieren, welche mit Fenster/Türkontakten und Glasbruchmelder reagieren soll....
Hat jmd schon Erfahrungen mit den ET200S Baugruppen gemacht?
Mit diesen KNX, EIB, etc. weiß nicht, man ist doch dann von den Herstellern abhängig zwecks Schaltgeräten etc...


----------



## BlueDogi (2 Juni 2014)

ok wenn du es mit Siemens machst bist du ne menge Geld los aber dafür hast du schöne prgogrammier möglichkeiten. Als nächstes musst du dir die Frage stellen ob du die S7 300 oder 1500 nehmen willst. 1500 ist die aktuelle hat den vorteil es wird warscheinlich länger ersatzteile gaben. Mit der ET200s habe ich von der Arbeit her mit zu tun find sie leicht zu parametrieren. Da wirst du warscheinlich pro Raum eine ET brauchen je nach Anzahl der Sensorik und Aktorik. Die verbindung zur SPS und zu den Panels würde ich über Ethernet machen.


----------



## StefanK (2 Juni 2014)

ronnystritzke schrieb:


> Schaltschrank in der Dimension 2000 x 600 x 600


S7... Halte ich für die Automatisierung eines Hauses eher als ungeeignet. Sehr vieeeeeeeeeeeeeele Kabel...




ronnystritzke schrieb:


> dachte da an Siemens...


Aua...




ronnystritzke schrieb:


> Mit diesen KNX, EIB, etc. weiß nicht, man ist doch dann von den Herstellern abhängig zwecks Schaltgeräten etc...


[/QUOTE]
Letztendlich ist das der Standard in dem Bereich.
Ich würde mir auf dem Weg gleich mal DALI und EnOcean anschauen.




BlueDogi schrieb:


> ok wenn du es mit Siemens machst bist du ne menge Geld... Da wirst du warscheinlich pro Raum eine ET brauchen...


Puhhh... Da biste aber ganz weit weg von "green-IT"...

Aus meiner Sicht ist die S7 nicht wirklich das richtige. Diese "fertigen" Top-Angebote würden auch nicht ins Haus kommen. Ich sehe die Zukunft in einer gesunden Mischung aus KNX, EIB und vor allem DALI und EnOcean. Das gekoppelt mit einem oder mehreren Controllern (Wago, Beckhoff...) ermöglicht auch gleich eine vernünftige Anbindung in die PC-Welt und ins Internet.
Dazu kommt irgendwann noch die APP für's Handy und das Tablet. Und irgendwann auch noch Entertainment, Musik und Video/TV durch's Haus Streamen (ich möchte Film A oben, im Schlafzimmer schauen, sie möchte Album B im Wohnzimmer hören...).
Nur mal so als Gedanke...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Juni 2014)

BlueDogi schrieb:


> ... ob du die S7 300 oder 1500 nehmen willst..



Für gängige EFHs wird die S7-1200 mehr als ausreichend sein.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Juni 2014)

StefanK schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sehe die Zukunft in einer gesunden Mischung aus KNX, EIB und vor allem DALI und EnOcean. Das gekoppelt mit einem oder mehreren Controllern (Wago, Beckhoff...) ermöglicht auch gleich eine vernünftige Anbindung in die PC-Welt und ins Internet.
> Dazu kommt irgendwann noch die APP für's Handy und das Tablet. Und irgendwann auch noch Entertainment, Musik und Video/TV durch's Haus Streamen (ich möchte Film A oben, im Schlafzimmer schauen, sie möchte Album B im Wohnzimmer hören...).
> Nur mal so als Gedanke...



Diese Aussagen lese ich so: "Wie reduziere ich den Wert meines 
Hauses durch Gebäudeautomation so stark wie möglich ..."

Gesunde Mischung? ich finde eine solche Systemvielfalt 
ist eher eine Katastrophe. Erstens wirst Du kaum jemand 
finden, der alle diese Systeme beherrscht und von 
Ersatzteile/Instandhaltung sprechen wir besser nicht.

In der Industrieautomation macht man einen solchen
Mischmasch auch nicht, obwohl die die Lebenszyklen 
dort in der Regel kürzer sind.


----------



## ronnystritzke (2 Juni 2014)

Ja wie gesagt bin ganz am Anfang mit der Planung. Das gute ist das ich arbeitsmäßig auch damit zu tun habe, zwar noch nicht viel selbst programmiert aber stäändig an der Front. Werd mich mal bei Gelegenheit mit den angesprochenen Sachen beschäftigen, gibt es dort auch Visualisierungsmöglichkeiten? Kann man dort auch Gartenbewässerung sowie Alarmanlagen integrieren? Die Frage ist ja wenn man alles über eine S7 programmiert hat mein ein System und alles an einem zentralen Ort und wenn man andere Sachen nimmt brauch man wieder viele Einzelkomponennten, wie ne Abus Alarmanlage wie ich derzeit im jetzigen Haus haben, dann die Gardena Computer für die Bewässerung, etc...


----------



## dirkke (2 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
also mit einer S7 1200/1500 sollte dein vorhaben locker klappen. Ich habe bei mir mit einer S7-1200 Heizung, Photovoltaik, Licht, Rolläden usw.
automatisiert. Das System läuft stabil und zuverlässig. Visualisiert habe ich das ganze mit WINCC und lasse das als Runtime auf meinem 
Tablet laufen. Dafür muß die Steuerung allerdings ans Netzwerk angebunden sein.
Das ganze zu erweitern für Alarmanlage, Gartenbewässerung und sonstige Nettigkeiten ist kein Problem.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## ronnystritzke (2 Juni 2014)

gibt es von der runtime vielleicht Bilder auch ein Programm als Beispiel wäre nett. Wie gesagt möchte 2 panels haben, eines im schaltschrank und eines im Flur, Internetverbindung um aus der Ferne mal reinzugucken oder ne Nachricht bei Alarm zu bekommen wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## GLT (2 Juni 2014)

ronnystritzke schrieb:


> dachte da an Siemens, .....
> Mit diesen KNX, EIB, etc. weiß nicht, man ist doch dann von den Herstellern abhängig zwecks Schaltgeräten etc...


Soso - bei einer SPS sich auf EINEN Hersteller festlegen, aber die Abhängigkeit bei einer Technik sehen, wo es Dutzende Hersteller gibt.


----------



## IBFS (2 Juni 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Diese Aussagen lese ich so: "Wie reduziere ich den Wert meines
> Hauses durch Gebäudeautomation so stark wie möglich ..."



Auch wenn das hier nicht gern gelesen wird, ich bin gegen eine zentrale SPS im Haus.
Normale Funktionen/Szenen/Zentralbefehle im KNX direkt in den Sensoren und Aktoren
programmieren, Sonderfunktionen (Heizung Solar) ggf. als unterlagerte SPS. 

Dann hat man zwei nahezu eigenständige Projekte KNX und SPS. Das Erste geht immer
und das Zweite ist ggf. zum Experimentieren. Über einen EIB300 kann man beide Welten
sehr gut koppeln.


----------



## emilio20 (2 Juni 2014)

Hallo
ich habe als Schaltschrank 600x400x200 verwendet da diese Kostengünstig sind. Ich habe 3 Schaltschränke verbaut 1x EG, 1x OG und 1x Heizraum.

Als Panel verwende ich 2 Shuttle All in one PC 

Ich kann dir nur Siemens empfehlen. Hiermit ist alles möglich. Ich habe z.b mehrere Arduinos mit der SPS über Netzwerk verbunden. Hiermit schalte ich aber nur unwichtige Funktionen wie z.b das Display an der Sprechanlage oder Funksteckdosen. Die SPS gibt den Befehl an das Arduino, dies fürt den Befehl aus.
Wichtige Funktionen wie Heizung Licht Rollo und Alarmanlage würd ich nicht über einen 40€ Mikrocontroller schalten.

Du must beachten das auch mal ein anderer was an deiner Steuerung machen kann wenn du nicht mehr kannst. Das Siemens weit verbreitet ist sehe ich da keinen Problem.
  Dies gilt natürlich auch für Wago und andrer Industriesteuerungen.


----------



## Gecht (2 Juni 2014)

Hallo auch,
ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie oft das Rad neu erfunden wird.
Hardware ist doch sekundär, Software kostet Zeit und Geld.
Mit Oscat geht das eigentlich recht schön zu machen,
da ist Codesys ein bischen besser, aber wers in Siemens machen will, bitte schön.

Ich baue gerade:
Wago 750-880, dezentral über Klemmbusverlängerung: SPS im Keller, Erweiterung auf dem Dachboden.
kein Bussystem, Telefonkäbelchen für Taster, Telefonkäbelchen für Sensoren, alles schön direkt auf die Wago geklemmt.
Visu für umme auf iPAD mit der Wago-App
ganz vergessen:
Elsner Wetterstation, zum Angeben noch ein Thermokon Thanos im Wohnzimmer, beides Modbus-seriell
Dimmer Wago-PWM-Klemme + Eltako-LUD
Da gibts halt immer Libs und Beispiele für... bloß kein Stress aufkommen lassen


----------



## ronnystritzke (6 Juni 2014)

Habe mich mal ein wenig mit dem KNX/EIB Zeugs beschäftigt, dort ist der Schwerpunkt ja schaltbare Steckdosen, Lichtszenarien,usw. Sowas möchte ich nicht machen, das ist mir zuviel des guten, möchte lediglich die Rollosteuerung, Alarmanlage und die Automatische Bewässerung darüber steuern, mehr nicht, wie am Anfang schon beschrieben. Deshalb denke ich das das KNX/EIB Zeug nichts für meinen Anwendungsfall ist. Müsste dann doch wohl auf die S7 zurück greifen.


Mfg Ronny


----------



## Boxy (6 Juni 2014)

Warum sollte das KNX/EIB Zeugs nichts für die Anwendung sein?
Sieht man mal die Zusammenhänge, dann könnte das Prinzip doch etwas sein oder Ausbaufähig!
Natürlich kann man dies auch mit einer Logo oder S7-xxxx oder sonst etwas machen!

Die Möglichkeit später dann die Lichtsteuerung und Rolladensteuerung zu verküpfen usw. besteht dann ja auch!
KNX ist ja nicht nur Lichsteuerung (nur dafür gibts ja anderes z.B. DALI usw,) oder für die Steckdosen, sondern man muss es wie geschrieben Global sehen! Auch gibts für KNX z.B. Funktaster/schalter, womit man schnell etwas nachrüsten kann ...

Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit das KNX/EIB System mit der S7 mittels dem EIB/Gateway zu verknüpfen.
Somit führen beide Systeme zusammen und bilden neue Möglichkeiten. 
Auch gibts ja viele Erweiterungen bzw. Zubehör direkt für EIB.


----------



## IBFS (6 Juni 2014)

Boxy schrieb:


> Warum sollte das KNX/EIB Zeugs nichts für die Anwendung sein?
> ...
> Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit das KNX/EIB System mit der S7 mittels dem EIB/Gateway zu verknüpfen.
> Somit führen beide Systeme zusammen und bilden neue Möglichkeiten.
> Auch gibts ja viele Erweiterungen bzw. Zubehör direkt für EIB.



Gerade für eine Rolladensteuerung mit Einzel und Gruppen und Zentralfunktionen sowie einer BEGANGLÄNGENERKENNUNG!  ist KNX am 
besten geeignet. Da muss nichts programmiert werden, weil die kompletten Funktionen schon im Aktor vorhanden sind. 

So gesehen 



ronnystritzke schrieb:


> Habe mich mal ein wenig mit dem KNX/EIB Zeugs beschäftigt, dort ist der Schwerpunkt ja schaltbare Steckdosen, Lichtszenarien,usw.



war wohl die Beschäftigungszeit etwas zu kurz.


----------



## golfsiew (6 Juni 2014)

Also, ich würde die Hausautomatisierung mit einer S7 1200 machen. Diese ist relative Preisgünstig und kann (fast) alles. Du kannst auf der CPU einen Webserver laufen lassen, mit ein bisschen HTML kannst du somit dein Haus komplett über Tablet oder ähnlichen steuern. Oder du benutzt dazu Basic Panels (2 Generation z.B. KTP 700).


----------



## Boxy (7 Juni 2014)

Man sollte bei den Alternative Methoden wie über einen S7, Wago usw. auch bedenken, das man manche Hardware zur Steuerung der Geräte usw. ggf selbst anpassen muss oder so.
Für die Rolladen usw. gibts meist fertige Module (Antriebe usw.) welche direkt da ran gehängt werden können. 
Da musst keine eigene Dinge wie ggf. Endschalter, Richtungssteuerung usw. anpassen oder zusätzlich einbauen.
Ebenfalls muss nicht jeder Taster einzeln zur Steuerung geführt werden, sondern da über Bus geht die Leitung einfach weiter.
Ist aber Frage die man sich selbst stellen sollte, was möchte man und was soll es kosten ...

Bei z.B. Heizungssteuerungen gibts oft schon Optionen zum Anschluss an KNX/EIB, dann wird die einfach ins System gehängt und rundet die Funktion auch ab.

Also warum ggf. nicht beide Systeme wie schon mehrfach beschrieben nicht einfach per Gateway verbinden und beide Möglichkeiten nutzen?
Muss man nicht, kann man aber ... MAn sollte sich aber Gedanken bei der Palnung darüber machen, um später entsprechend erweitern zu können!


----------



## Templar of Steel (20 Mai 2017)

Ich bin relativ neu in diesem Forum und auch bei weitem kein "Fachmann" für Steuerung. Beruflich habe ich genug mit der Materie zu tun um mir einzubilden, dass ich in der Lage bin mir ein Bild der möglichen Optionen machen kann und diese auch bewerten kann. Ich befinde mich gerade in der Aufbauphase meiner Hausautomatisierung basiert auf einer S7-1214c.

Zuerst einmal finde ich es herrlich hier zu lesen, dass Siemens immer gleich gesetzt wird mit einer Verdoppelung des Anlagenpreises. Ja, Siemens Equipment ist nicht billig aber für das was es bietet "okay". Ich denke bei der Wahl der SPS kommt es wie bei 3D CAD Systemen, Programmiersprachen, etc. immer auf die eigenen Vorlieben aber vor allem auch persönliche Erfahrung an. Wenn ich C++ programmieren kann, dann mag Java noch so viel universeller und einfacher sein, es muss etwas bieten, was ich unbedingt haben muss (oder will) um ein Umstieg zu rechtfertigen.

Zum Thema "Ersatzteilsicherheit". Alle industriell genutzt Hardware kann man mindestens 10 Jahre (ich würde in maßloser Arroganz behaupten sogar bis zu 25 Jahre) in einer kompatiblen Version nachkaufen. Zu glauben am KNX Standard wird sich die nächsten 25 Jahre nichts ändern ist ungefähr so, als würde man glauben, dass ein Auto in 25 Jahren immer noch die selben Steuergeräte und Standardkabel verwendet. Technologie entwickelt sich. Vor 60 Jahren, hat man keine Erdleiter verlegt, heute muss es sein. Vor 20 Jahren musste es kein 30 mA FI für die Wohnung sein, heute ist es vorgeschrieben. Über Zukunftssicherheit auf diesem Niveau zu streiten kommt ein bisschen einem Besuch bei einer Wahrsagerin gleich.

Zum Thema Systeme kann ich sagen, dass man derzeit die Wahl zwischen 2 Ansätzen hat und es eigentlich total belanglos ist, ob es KNX, EIB ist oder ein SPS. Die erste Frage, die man sich stellen muss ist simpel und total unabhängig von Herstellern oder System.
Will ich eine zentrale (sternförmige) oder eine dezentrale Verkabelung. Wenn ich mir darüber klar bin (und die Frage ist weit komplexer als es im ersten Moment scheint) kann ich mir über Hersteller oder Systeme Gedanken machen. Ich habe mich offensichtlich für eine zentrale Verkabelung und eine SPS aus folgenden Gründen entschieden (und ja, es gibt gute Gründe für ein anderes System, dass sind allein MEINE Gründe und keine allgemein gültigen Gesetze).

1) Die SPS schaltet Relais, diese lassen sich a) leicht ersetzen und die SPS lässt sich b) jederzeit ohne viel Aufwand wieder entfernen. Ja, dann müssen es Bi stabile Relais sein und ja ich muss Trennrelais für die Jalousien einsetzen aber es geht.
2) Das System läuft momentan mit einer Siemens SPS aber die Architektur ist nicht Siemens exklusiv. Vielleicht muss ich die SPS tauschen (auch das geht ohne Probleme genauso wie das entfernen), die Programmierung müsste ich dann neu durchführen oder zukaufen.
3) Die SPS (und es ist EGAL ob sie von WAGO, Allen Bradley oder Siemens ist) ist für den industriellen Einsatz konzipiert. Man redet da von Anlagen, bei denen ein Ausfall mehr bedeutet als "Ups kein Licht". Eine S7-1200 wäre auch in einer failsafe Variante mit SIL2 zu bekommen (für die Leute, denen die Begriffe etwas sagen)
4) Last but not least. Eine SPS ist vollkommen frei konfigurierbar. Was immer ich meine miteinander Verknüpfen oder steuern zu wollen geht erstmal prinzipiell. (Ja, es gibt Limitationen aber ich denke, dass ein Privatanweder an wenig Grenzen stoßen wird.

Und jetzt noch das berühmt berüchtigte "Schlusswort". Natürlich ist Hausautomatisierung im Moment etwas exotisches mit einem Gewissen "Prototyping" Faktor. Die Tatsache, dass man Funksteckdosen bereits im Supermarkt kaufen kann zeigt aber, dass es einen gewissen Bedarf gibt. Ja, Hausautomatisierung kostet Geld und dessen muss man sich bewusst sein, wenn man so etwas in Angriff nimmt. Ehrlich gesagt ist es aus meiner persönlichen Sicht auch nicht mehr wirklich relevant ob die Lösung 1200€ oder 1400€ kostet aber auch das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Mai 2017)

Templar of Steel schrieb:


> r persÃ¶nlichen Sicht auch nicht mehr wirklich relevant ob die LÃ¶sung 1200Â€ oder 1400Â€ kostet aber auch das muss jeder fÃ¼r sich selbst entscheiden.





Vielleicht kannst Du Deine Beitrag editieren, damit er leichter lesbar ist
Ob ich ihn dann noch lesen will, weiß ich noch nicht – scheint doch für den ersten Beitrag recht belehrend zu sein – die Welt ist aber nicht Schwarz-weiß, auch nicht in der Gebäudetechnik.
Das Hauptproblem sehe ich nicht im technischen Ansatz, sondern darin, dass manche Bastler nichts dokumentiert, von Standards abweichen und etwas zusammennageln, das kein Dritter warten oder ergänzen kann.


----------



## seeba (20 Mai 2017)

Habt ihr SPS-Hausautomatisierungsjünger hier eigentlich keine Familie und wohnt alle alleine in euren Häusern?
Was passiert denn - ich wünsche es keinem! - wenn man mal nicht mehr auf dieser Erde sein sollte und es dann zu Problemen mit den für den Hausgebrauch zusammengeschusterten Industrie- und Bastelprodukten kommt?
Habt ihr einen ausreichenden Vorrat an Kerzen angelegt? Muss die Familie dann ins Hotel, wenn die Heizungsventile - warum auch immer - zu bleiben? Mir wird richtig schlecht, wenn ich hier sowas wie "Arduino kommuniziert mit S7" lese!

Tut eurem Umfeld einen Gefallen und nehmt KNX oder vergleichbares, die bei der Projektierung gesparte Zeit könnt ihr mit sinnvolleren Sachen verbringen.
Auftretende Probleme kann zwar auch nicht jeder "Dorfelektriker" lösen, aber es gibt durchaus bezahlbare und kompetente "Hauselektriker" da draußen.


----------



## Templar of Steel (20 Mai 2017)

Lieber Gerhard Bäurle

1. Gerne habe ich den Beitrag editiert damit er leichter lesbar ist, vielleicht auch um dir die Möglichkeit zu geben inhaltliche Kritik zu üben.
2. Vielleicht magst du den Beitrag erst lesen und dann darüber urteilen, wie er ist. Belehren soll er nicht, nur schildern, was und wie ich etwas gelöst habe ohne den Anspruch, dass es ausnahmslos alle genauso tun sollten.
3. Das mag so sein, spricht aber im Zweifelsfall dann wieder für eine industrielle Lösung. Wie dem auch sei, ob man etwas in Eigenleistung automatisiert, ein Unternehmen beauftragt oder vorgefertigte Module nutzt muss und sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und dabei auch die rechtliche und versicherungstechnische Seite nicht aus dem Auge verlieren.


Hallo seeba
Ja, ich habe eine Familie und nein ich habe keinen besonderen Vorrat an Kerzen angelegt. Random Beiträge wie deiner findet man wirklich in jedem Thread zu Thema Hausautomatisierung. Man kann der Technik vertrauen oder eben nicht. Ich vertraue der S7, käme aber nicht auf die Idee ein "Entwicklerboard" in eine tatsächlich relevante Steuerung zu verbauen.


----------



## GLT (20 Mai 2017)

Dafür einen fast 3 Jahre alten Thread reaktivieren?


----------



## Blockmove (21 Mai 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Dafür einen fast 3 Jahre alten Thread reaktivieren?



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Hausautomatisierung / SmartHome ist wohl ein Thema das zunehmend polarisiert.
Im Gegensatz zu den Themen aus dem industriellen Umfeld, mischem beim Thema Hausautomatisierung viele mit, die sonst noch nie bzw. kaum Umgang mit SPS hatten.
Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll hier im Forum einen eigenen Bereich für dieses Gebiet zu schaffen.
Obwohl Homeautomation auch ein Steckenpferd von mir ist, muss ich sagen, dass das Thema hier im Forum mich langsam zu nerven beginnt 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## GLT (21 Mai 2017)

Mich nervt höchstens "Smarthome" - bei Gebäudeautomation bin ich eher dabei.


----------



## ronnystritzke (7 Januar 2019)

Hallo, das Thema ist bei mir noch aktuell. Werde wohl bei Siemens bleiben. Beim Hausbau, was erledigt ist habe ich einen Zentralschrank wo die CPU reinkommen soll und dann einen Unterputz Schaltschrank je Etage verbaut. Untereinander sind mehrere Netzwerkkabel verlegt, sodass ich in beiden Unterverteilungen eine ET setzen kann um von dort die Signale einzusammeln. Werde vermutlich alles mit dem System ET200 SP machen oder auf Logo 8, nur scheinen mir die Anwendungen dafür begrenzt zu sein. 

Wie gesagt folgendes soll realisiert werden: Alarmanlage, Bewässerung und Rolladensteuerung. Hat jmd in der Zwischenzeit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Mfg Ronny


----------



## Timbo (14 Januar 2019)

Hallo Ronny,

welche Steuerung man nutzt ist natürlich immer eine eigene Entscheidung. 
Ich selber tue mir mit Industrie Anwendungen teilweise schwer.

Ich selber bin Programmierer und schreibe viel in der Siemens Welt. Für die Industrie ist das eine tolle Sache.

Wie schon einige geschrieben haben wird es eventuell schwer jemanden zu finden der dabei guckt wenn du einmal nicht kannst (Krank, Dienstreise, Urlaub,...)
In den KNX und Co varianten findet man zwar privat auch selten Leute, aber es gibt Installation Firmen und IT Firmen die das natürlich gegen ein entsprechendes End Geld machen. Ein Industrie Programmierer ist wesentlich teurer.

Das aber nur am Rande.
gerade Siemens finde ich hat Nachteile wenn man zeitgesteuert Oder sogar Wetter / Sonnenstand geregelt Aufgaben erledigt haben möchte. 
Die Funktionen zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten eine Aufgabe zu erledigen (Rollo hoch) ist nicht einfach um zu setzen. Wenn dann noch die Zeit Umstellung dazu kommt (noch haben wir diese) wird es nicht einfacher.

Sonnenstand und Wetter wüsste ich überhaupt nicht ohne zusätzliche Sensorik um zu setzen.

Das nächste Problem welches mir nicht ganz ein leuchtet ist die APP Steuerung. Diese ist bei Siemens auch möglich, aber mit erheblichen Kosten (Win CC) und auch nicht anfängerfreundlich umgesetzt.

Dann stellt sich für mich die Frage, wenn ich nur Rollo`s Steuer und Licht an und aus mache, oder einen Brunnen Steuer. Wozu dann automatisieren?
Eine Automatisierung die keine Bastellösung ist ist echt schwer zu planen und auch schwierig um zu setzen. Den Mehrwert sehe ich immer nur darin wenn ich alles kombiniere und das auch noch intelligent.
Ein Beispiel:

Mein Wohnzimmer soll im Sommer 19°C haben. Jetzt sind wir schon bei 18,8°C. Meine Steuerung regelt die Fußbodenheizung runter (Es weis das diese nach Heizt wegen der Trägheit). Bei 19,2°C und Sonnenstand ins Wohnzimmer wird das Raffstore halb runter gefahren um zu beschatten und nicht weiter auf zu heizen. Sollte es sich weiter auf heizen und außen nicht zu warm sein (abends) wird ein Fenster leicht geöffnet oder die Lüftungssteuerung verstärkt aktiviert.

Sowas ist für mich Automatisieren.

Wenn man nur etwas spielen möchte sollte man das meiner Meinung nach in einem Kleinen Raum beschränken und so ausführen das man bei einem Verkauf alles rückgängig machen kann.

Alarmanlagen sollte man sich sehr gut überlegen, da diese schon kompliziert/ mit viel bedacht aufgebaut wurden. Wenn man sich nur informieren lassen möchte ist das ein Ding. So bald man das für irgend einen Versicherungsfall mit nutzen möchte würde ich etwas fertiges und zertifiziertes kaufen. Diese Dinger haben in der Regel auch Relais Ausgänge die man dann mit der Automatisierung einbinden kann.

Guckt euch mal folgende Lösung an:

https://www.loxone.com/dede/

Gruß Tim


----------



## GLT (14 Januar 2019)

ronnystritzke schrieb:


> Alarmanlage, Bewässerung und Rolladensteuerung. Hat jmd in der Zwischenzeit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


Soll ja Leute geben, die seit zig Jahren so ein Haus bewohnen - und für so trivialen Kinderkram brauchts echt keine SPS, da langweilt sich KNX schon in der Verpackung.


----------



## GLT (14 Januar 2019)

Timbo schrieb:


> In den KNX und Co varianten findet man zwar privat auch selten Leute, aber es gibt Installation Firmen


Je nach Gegend findest Du jede Menge Leute, die mit KNX umgehen können - als Privatiers. Aber gibt natürlich auch viele, die mit SPS was machen können.



Timbo schrieb:


> und IT Firmen


Ja ne, is klar 



Timbo schrieb:


> Sonnenstand und Wetter wüsste ich überhaupt nicht ohne zusätzliche Sensorik um zu setzen


Will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber Sonnenstand ist reine Rechnerei (u. gibt es als fressfertige Biblios). Brauchbare lokale Aktualwitterungserfassung ohne Sensorik gibt es nirgendwo.



Timbo schrieb:


> Eine Automatisierung die keine Bastellösung ist ist echt schwer zu planen und auch schwierig um zu setzen.


Im Privathäuschen? Echt? Na da schau an.



Timbo schrieb:


> So bald man das für irgend einen Versicherungsfall mit nutzen möchte würde ich etwas fertiges und zertifiziertes kaufen.


Nicht würde, sondern muss man - man braucht auch den Nachweis der ordnungsgemäßen Errichtung.



Timbo schrieb:


> Guckt euch mal folgende Lösung an:
> 
> https://www.loxone.com/dede/


Diesen überteuerten propritären Schrott möcht ich nicht geschenkt

Im EFH würde ich, wenn schon SPS, dann auf WAGO 750er setzen - bekommt man günstig, noch günstiger auch gebraucht, ist Industrieware, bringt Bibliotheken mit (man muss nicht alles neu erfinden),....

Die "Anforderungen" des TE macht locker ein RPi + entsprechende IO-Module (gebrauchte Industrrieware für Schmalgeld) u. 1-2 Wochenenden basteln.


----------



## Timbo (14 Januar 2019)

Hallo GLT,

ich gebe dir recht. verlässliches Wetter gibt es nicht einmal bei der ARD. Das ist immer eine Sache.

Bei dem Sonnenstand kann man natürlich auch immer rechnen. Für KNX und co gibt es sowas aber fertig wenn ich mich erinnere.

Loxon ist nur eine Richtung die ich nicht falsch finde, da es für viele Systeme Gateways gibt und man sich auch schnell eine Visu bauen kann.
Ob jemand sich ein RPi baut oder etwas anderes liegt an jedem selbst. Ich finde je weniger Systeme man mischt desto einfacher wird der Service hinterher.

Ich bin ca 14 Wochen Im Jahr nicht zuhause und will meiner Frau eine Fehlersuche nicht zu muten müssen....


----------



## GLT (14 Januar 2019)

Der grüne Schrott hat sich in der Vergangenheit alles andere als zuverlässig gezeigt - das tue ich keinem (mehr) an.

Den Sonnenstand muss man immer errechnen - nur die Helligkeit+Temperatur kann man mit einer WS erfassen.

RPi war ja nicht die Empfehlung - sondern, wenn es unbedingt eine SPS sein muss, eine 750er .

Eindeutige Empfehlung zur Realisation - KNX!

Der Platinenrechner war exemplarisch angeführt, ob der herausragenden Anforderungen des TE - mit der Zuverlässigkeit von L... kann der auch mithalten.


----------



## Timbo (14 Januar 2019)

Ich habe die Loxon Steuerung oft als Gatway zur App und für Automatisierung genutzt.
Normale Funktionen wie Licht an, Rollo Hoch und so über KNX. Loxon war dann über Gateway eingebunden und konnte die Funktion mit an triggern.

Du hast recht es gab oft ausfälle, allerdings empfinde ich es mittlerweile als stabil.

Deine Empfehlung teile ich voll und ganz.


----------

